# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  TraglTech, live translator, Andorra la Vella, Andorra

## Airicist

youtube.com/@tragltech3579

facebook.com/tragltech

linkedin.com/company/tragl-the-global-transaltor

instagram.com/tragltech

"TRAGL, The Smartest Hands-Free Live Translator" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

TRAGL Live Translator

Published on May 3, 2018




> The first hands-free device for automatic two-way translation.
> Just one device to translate a full conversation.
> 
> TRAGL is the first hands-free translation device which lets you just step up and start a conversation in a foreign language. Its patented audio system transmits your translation via a loudspeaker and the reply is translated to your earpiece.

----------

